# Overhead shot over a glossy suface



## x1sc0 (Sep 23, 2013)

Disclaimer: absolute beginner to photography.

Ok, so as I start learning the basics of product photography by browsing the web + trial & error, I came across one problem.

I want to closely match the lighting of the following shot, 



but from an overhead angle. Since the shot is taken on a reflective (black) surface, the somewhat obvious problem I get is that from an overhead angle, the camera's reflection can be seen in the shot.

Here's an example of the reflection on the same surface as above. I tried playing a little bit with the distance, position, and number of lights. The reflection is always there with the combinations i tried.




I'm open to setup suggestions (buying other surfaces/lights). At the moment, I have 2 tabletop lamps, and one softbox overhead. All three are continuous lights.

My question is, what kind of surface/lighting combination could I use to achieve a similar 'cloudy' look of the background from an overhead angle. I am at a loss so _any_ suggestion is more than welcome. Thank you.

P.S. What is the correct term for describing the light appearance I showed? I couldn't come up with anything better than 'cloudy'.


----------



## chris (Sep 23, 2013)

Assuming that you do not want shadows then put the objects on a matt background. If you want the 'cloudy' effect then use a grey background.

If you still want to use a reflective background then you need to have the lens poking through a black matt sheet and arrange the camera and objects so that the reflection of the front of the lens is over one of the objects or remove the reflection in post processing.

Alternatively emulate the effect of a shift lens by using a wide angle lens and shooting with the objects off centre; the reflection of the lens will be in the centre of the frame and the objects will be to the side of it so that you can crop to remove the reflection


----------



## eTech_David (Sep 24, 2013)

I am assuming that you found the first shot with some information about how it was taken, then went out and purchased the same material? 

To emulate this shot I would first thing to do is learn about subtractive lighting. Your surroundings are just as important as your lights. If your ceiling is white for instance you will have problems. Which is probably exactly why you can see the camera in the reflection. Because the camera is black and the surface behind it is not. Either move to higher ceilings or block that light, black drape or gatorboard would do the trick. 

The first image was not shot from above, it was shot from the side, which is why you can see the reflection. Try it with two lights. One directly above the objects, the second behind (like a rim light) the objects. Then shoot the objects at an approximate 30 degree downward angle with the objects in the bottom of the frame. With the goal is leave the tops of the objects well lit, but the fronts darker. You can tell from the first image that the light is behind because the reflective background is lit in the back but not the front. 

Good luck, I hope to see some followup shots!

David


----------

